# Extra nasal hole



## Aymie (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi everyone, I just adopted my first budgie! I?m not sure if it?s sex or age because of his odd coloring. He is basically white with very few markings and hs touches of ice blue on his belly and back under wings. Hardly any grey or stripes. I noticed when we arrived home that?s he has an extra nasal hole on one side. I?m going to try to attach a pic on here to show you. I?ve named him Opie because of his Opal color. I guess if it?s a girl I?ll call her Opal. He?s scared but this morning I?ve say and talked to him for at least an hour and he has started making some noises so I?m hoping he is growing more comfortable with his surroundings. Also,Any help you can offer as to Sex, or age is appreciated. Thank you! I love him so much!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

At last from the pictures you've uploaded, it doesn't appear to be an extra hole, it's just a bit of dirt as far as I can tell.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with Therm, it definitely looks like just a little spot of dirt and it should go away soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Therm and StarlingWings. 
The spot on the cere is nothing to be concerned about.

The additional questions were addressed in your other thread*


----------

